# Meisterfreeze - MAC Face Chart



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

My attempt at Meisterfreeze, a 2009 MAC face chart. I admit I needed way more blue but I was tired and it was 4 in the morning  Here's the results


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As usual fantastic work! I love it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree with you. a little more blue and it will look even better then it does in the picture!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks awesome! Bravo! :coolvil:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. I think you did a great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You need to make a calendar that features each of your many faces


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man, you have some awesome talent!!! I love the way this came out, very creepy!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that is incredible, very nice work


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What are you using for base?? (brand) Looks great.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice!!! What kind of make-up did you use?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent make-up job.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful! You did an awesome job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work for sure.


----------

